# تهنئة حارة للمهندس وليد سمير علي التميز



## م المصري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نهنئ زميلنا ... المهندس وليد سمير 

احد اعضاء قسم الطيران المتميزين بمواضيعهم و مشاركاتهم فائقة التميز 

و نشد علي يديه و ندعوه لمزيد من التألق و الابداع 

الف مبروك ​


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (16 ديسمبر 2007)

ربنا يخليك ودي ثقه غاليه اعتز بيها واتمني اني اكون عند حسن ظن وظن جميع الاعضاء وان شاء الله هيكون في المزيد والمزيد من التقدم لقسم الطيران خاصه والملتقي بصفه عامه


----------



## بدر حمد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يوفق مهندس سمير وجميع المهندسين


----------



## جاسر (31 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

يستاهل نسال الله له التوفيق أينما كان وكل حين

شكراً لك أخي م المصري

والشكر موصول للجميع

تحاياي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (9 يناير 2008)

اشكر اخي العزيز بدر حمد والاخ جاسر علي دخولهم وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع


----------



## fullbank (10 يناير 2008)

مبروك اخي الكريم وليد وعقبال المشرف انشاء الله


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (10 يناير 2008)

حقيقه اسعدني تواجدك ومرورك العاطر واتمني لك دوام التوفيق والنجاح


----------

